
Here's Why Twitter Apps Are Such Lousy Investments - andrewbadera
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-twitter-apps-are-such-lousy-investments-2010-9?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/alleyinsider/silicon_alley_insider+(Silicon+Alley+Insider)
======
andrewbadera
"if your company's name includes the words 'tweet' or '140' in it, you're f---
ed."

